# Club Tips



## marron (Apr 9, 2007)

I've got Golf fever after watching the Masters and have decided to go and have my first round of Golf (even though i have had a set of clubs for half a year) in a couple of days and i was wondering if anyone could answer the following question.

How do i know which clubs to use in different situations e.g. tee, fairway, rough, bunkers? I have heard commentators saying that the golfers should use 5 iron in places and 7 iron in another place and so on. This prompted me to ask how do they know what to use.

I would be greatful for any replies.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Beginner Expected Distances (APPROXIMATELY)
1 wood - 200 yards
3 wood - 180 
5 wood - 160 
2 iron - 175
3 iron - 170
4 iron - 160
5 iron - 155
6 iron - 150
7 iron - 140
8 iron - 130
9 iron - 120
Pitching Wedge - 85-100


----------



## marron (Apr 9, 2007)

Would it be better to go to the driving range first and work out maximum distances with each first?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

marron said:


> Would it be better to go to the driving range first and work out maximum distances with each first?


Yes, definitely. You'll enjoy your first time on the course more if you can at least make reasonable guess as to what club to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## pccoder (Apr 9, 2007)

yea, i think basically you'll find what you can expect to hit with each club and that as the # on the club goes up, the distance you send the ball goes down.


----------

